# GeniGo device update



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Today I had received this email. I had done all steps even removing and installing the directv application. It fails unable to register device error code (100) After several calls to get a person with knowledge (?) persons "that engineers are aware of the problem."
How many are having the same problem?

This message is to inform you that you will no longer need to use your GenieGO device.

We are continuously working to improve your TV experience and are happy to inform you that you can now view your DVR recordings, download DVR recordings, and stream live TV from your receiver to your mobile device without needing extra equipment.

To get set-up, please complete the following steps while connected to your home WiFi network:


Download the latest version of the DIRECTV App*.
Make sure your STB is connected to the Internet (either Ethernet cable or WiFi). Press Menu on the Genie remote and verify the bottom left hand menu says "Connected", if it doesn't then follow one of these steps:
You can connect automatically if your wireless router has WiFi Protected Setup (WPS), which allows you to connect without entering your WIFI network name and password.
Connect manually by entering your WiFi network name and password.
https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4069

[*]Connect an Internet Ethernet cable to the back of your Genie box if you did not previously connect via WiFi.
[*]Disconnect your GenieGO device from the network.

All GenieGO boxes may have been connected to your router. Remove the power & Ethernet cable if this is the case.
If your GenieGO has 1 light it may be connected to your STB. Remove the power from the back of the unit & you may unscrew the coax cable from the device.

[*]Launch the DIRECTV App*. If you were already registered, you will be prompted that a new mobile DVR capable STB was discovered. Accept this change.

If you weren't already registered, go to "Playlist", then "My Downloads" & click "Get Started."

[*]If you have any issues, please try uninstalling and reinstalling the app from the App Store or Google Play.
You will not be able to use your GenieGO hardware after 10/18/2016 so we recommend completing the above steps as soon as possible.

Please visit www.directv.com/appfaq for more information about these features.

Thank you for being a loyal customer and for the continued opportunity to bring you the ultimate video experience.

Sincerely,

DIRECTV


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm having the same problem. As of last night, after receiving the update on my android phone, the app would crash before it got beyond the splash screen. On my iPad, I got the 100 error. Today, I uninstalled and reinstalled the Android app. It now opens, but I'm getting the 100 error on it.


----------

